# Robert Craig Hair Color



## rowantree (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw this at Paula Begoun's website (the cosmetic cop) and thought I'd share. I've seen this website (www.robertcraig.com) and thought it sounded great, so I'm glad that Paula checked it out!

Dear Paula,

Robert Craig hair color claims to be the only dye that does not harm hair (www.robertcraig.com) because it doesnâ€™t contain ammonia, hydrogen peroxide, fragrance, or alcohol. However I have read on your Web site that in order to permanently change hair color, some of the chemical process that takes place always causes some amount of damage. What do you think of Craigâ€™s hair-color claims? Below are the ingredients in one of his colors: 2,6-Diaminopyridine Sulfate; 4-Amino-2-Hydroxytoluene; m-Aminophenol Sulfate; bis(2-Hydroxyethyl)-p-Phenylenediamine Sulfate; p-Phenylenediamine Sulfate; Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate; Sodium Lauryl Sulfate; Sodium Perborate; Sodium Silicate; Xanthan Gum.

Sarah, via email

Dear Sarah,

At first I was fascinated at the notion someone might have really developed a permanent hair color that didnâ€™t use hydrogen peroxide. From everything Iâ€™ve ever read and from every hair-care chemist Iâ€™ve ever interviewed, it seemed improbable. Hydrogen peroxide is irreplaceable, as it is the only ingredient that can remove some (or a lot) of the color inside the hair shaft in order to make room for the hair-dye molecules. Other products often boast that they donâ€™t contain ammonia but that claim isnâ€™t of any significance, because most hair dyes donâ€™t use it anymore, having replaced it with other substances (typically triethanalomine) that have the same effect on hair, but without the odor. Ammonia or triethanalomine both have a high pH, which opens the hair shaft, allowing the hair-dye molecules to penetrate. It is the combination of hydrogen peroxide and a high-pH ingredient that allows permanent hair dye to work. But not using hydrogen peroxide? Now that would be a horse of a different color.

I went to the Color by Robert Craig Web site and sure enough, there it was, the claim that his hair dye â€œis the all-new permanent hair color that delivers gorgeous, natural results without a trace of harmful peroxide, ammonia, alcohol or perfume. Plus, built-in conditioners leave the hair silky, luminous and shining with health.â€ As colorful and hair-healthy as this sounds, at best the entire claim can be described as sneaky. In reality, it is just blatantly false. Hereâ€™s why:

What this product does contain is an ingredient called sodium perborate. When mixed with water, sodium perborate reacts, releasing hydrogen peroxide (in fact, a lot of hydrogen peroxide). Sodium perborate is frequently used in laundry detergents and other products as a way to keep hydrogen peroxide stable. Not as surprising, however, is the fact that this product contains no ammonia. Yet it still has a very high pH, also due to the sodium perborate, which releases borax as part of the same chemical reaction with water. So, while this product doesnâ€™t technically contain peroxide or ammonia (and they are not listed on the ingredient list), just add some water to the formula as directed and voilÃ ! you get hydrogen peroxide and an ingredient that raises the pH of the product to the same level ammonia would. You also get a hair dye that is just as problematic for hair as any other.

A few more points: Perfume isnâ€™t harmful to hair in the least, though it can be irritating to skin; also, alcohol is not used in most hair-dye products. But in terms of harmful ingredients, as is true for all hair-care products, this one contains an assortment of p-phenylenediamines and 4-amino-2-hydroxytoluene. There are safety concerns about these ingredients, but as far as hair dyes go, if you want to change the color of your hair for any length of time, and in a controlled manner (so that you can, to some extent, rely on the color you will be getting), no other options have yet been developed, although Craig seems to have left that part of the information out of his marketing copy.

I almost forgot: If there are built-in conditioners in this product, they arenâ€™t on the label, because none of the ingredients listed there are conditioning in the least.

from Paula Begoun's "Ask Paula" column.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great article Kelly!!! Thanks SO much for posting it!! I hate when people boast about permanent coloring products that don't contain those ingredients... how else is your hair going to change color!?! lol


----------



## rowantree (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought it sounded so terrific...closer to my dream of having that machine that Judy Jetson had on the cartoon *sigh* !!!! She'd get out of bed, step onto the moving sidewalk thing, come out the other side and poof! Her hair, makeup &amp; clothes - all would be perfect &amp; she could change looks whenever she wanted within seconds! Now THAT is what I call an INVENTION!


----------



## rowantree (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought it sounded so terrific...closer to my dream of having that machine that Judy Jetson had on the cartoon *sigh* !!!! She'd get out of bed, step onto the moving sidewalk thing, come out the other side and poof! Her hair, makeup &amp; clothes - all would be perfect &amp; she could change looks whenever she wanted within seconds! Now THAT is what I call an INVENTION!


----------



## Isayyy (Dec 30, 2011)

I was so excited when I found :Robert Craig's website. I am highly allergic to Peroxide, therefore I can't use any of the permanent hair color. But this one says: no trace of Peroxide. I was so happy and thought WOW,  finally my dream come true, and I can color my hair and cover gray..... I almost started to order it online. But, I still doubted about it, it's too good to be true.  Thanks for the post. I think they should be honest to the users...


----------



## Notpaula (Jul 24, 2013)

With regard to Robert Craig hair color, I decided to try it some years ago as I trusted the info on the website. And, I'm not too familiar with chemicals, so I wouldn't know if there's a harmful reaction when it's mixed with water. Whether the info on the website is true or not, I've found that it doesn't have any lift nor does it seem to damage my hair.  I have fine hair and it tends to be dry. Your typical Clairol or Loreal box colors are too harsh for my hair. I've been using Robert Craig for at least 4 yrs. It's not like any color I've ever used before. I'm pleased with the results I get.  One thing I know they say on the website that I don't agree with is that it is permanent.  Actually, after about 3 mos my hair fades.  But, since it doesn't seem to damage my hair at least to the extent that boxed drugstore brands do, I don't mind using it 3-4 times a year.


----------

